# Want to be on Vaportrail's Prostaff??



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

do you have to be on a tournament trail?


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*sent*

email sent :rock:


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

email sent earlier!


----------



## NDarcher (Oct 27, 2006)

Email sent!


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*email sent*

email sent


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

email sent!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2008)

Email sent.


----------



## mathewsman1313 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks guys for your resume's, keep them coming!!!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

email sent


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

*My LimbDriver rocks!*

Sent mine out last night... Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Here we go. Sent mine in.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*A++ Customer Service*

Been with Vapor Trail for the past 2 years and then some. I initially fell in love with the Limb Driver, then the addiction started, thanks to Steve Hilliard here on AT, I witnessed first hand the quality strings they had to offer. Called them up, sent a them a resume and haven't looked back.

Once again, Jarrod and Steve are top notch and there to help.

Look forward to meeting everyone, whether you make the team or not.

Thanks Vapor Trail!!!


----------



## skippy1 (Jan 22, 2003)

*Awesome*

I have been dealing with Steve and Jarrod a little over a year at Tom's Sporting Goods here in Tennessee,great product and service. Good job Vapor Trail. Look foward to next year.
Mickey


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Email sent


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

email sent, thanx James


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Email to be sent here in a bit. Thanks for the opportunity. :thumb:

Email has now been sent!


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Email/Resume Sent

Les Sheaffer


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

drockw said:


> email sent earlier!


Derek Woods


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

email sent 2 days ago 
Josh Anderson 

Thanks


----------



## bmiller14 (Dec 16, 2007)

*email sent*

email sent...Bryan Miller


----------



## xXwang tangXx (Nov 17, 2008)

email sent kyle walker


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

To the Top! email sent :thumbs_up


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

sent my email saturday :thumbs_up


----------



## cmgo06 (Feb 3, 2008)

*staff postion.*

Email sent out . thanks for great products. I will state this as my opion................ The limb driver work better than any rest I have tried and I tried alot on my bow..... no problems, easy set up, easy timing done. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up
I See you only got two from new york so far, good choices I see too. How about some more new york reps? ....


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

email sent


----------



## Snake Braid (Dec 30, 2004)

e-mail sent...Dave Lemons


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

email sent two days ago
Justin Catto


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Sending Email now!:thumbs_up


----------



## Bergbauer (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for Info! I can try and send a eMail now.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Anyone hear anything yet?? :noidea:


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

DeeS said:


> Anyone hear anything yet?? :noidea:


nope


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*nope*

nope


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

nope


----------



## cmgo06 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Waiting,,,*

Yet to here or see a update ..... :ranger:


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

havent heard a thing here either


----------



## Redmist (Mar 31, 2006)

email sent as well.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

As the Old Saying goes! "Good Things come to those who Wait". But it sure is hard waiting sometimes.


----------



## mathewsman1313 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Attn all applicants*

We are going through the applications as I post this. It is a long process and we will let you know as soon as possible. Thanks for your submissons and have a great hunting season. I hope to talk to you soon with good news. Sorry about the wait but we are doing our best to make it through the mass amount of applications trying to give everyone a fair chance. 

Thanks for your understanding,

Cody


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thank You Cody for the up-date:shade:


----------



## Redmist (Mar 31, 2006)

pearsonloyal09 said:


> thank you cody for the up-date:shade:


+1


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

PearsonLoyal09 said:


> Thank You Cody for the up-date:shade:


+1 here also, hope i hear something :teeth:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

thanks for the update!!


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

Cody, 
Thanks for the update. 
I'm sure there are a ton of them to go thru. Best of luck in the search.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Cody. :thumb:


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Good Luck to all that applied.


----------



## mathewsman1313 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kkaldor (Sep 28, 2006)

Just submitted my Application.

Thanks


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*ttt*

dont forget about the indiana boys either :teeth:


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Good luck to all !


----------



## mathewsman1313 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, we are still going through the applications. I can't believe how many of you submitted resume's. Thanks alot for your support and i look forward to working with some of you in 09'

Thanks again,

Cody


----------



## Redmist (Mar 31, 2006)

Can't wait for the decision.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Hmmmmm*



mathewsman1313 said:


> Thanks guys, we are still going through the applications. I can't believe how many of you submitted resume's. Thanks alot for your support and i look forward to working with some of you in 09'
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Cody



Well Cody when you have one Of The Best Rest's out there on the Market:thumbs_up among other products thats why you got lots of resume's we all look forward to working with you also:shade:at Vaportrail Archery.


----------



## mathewsman1313 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks alot for the compliments on out products! We strive on customer satisfaction!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

mathewsman1313 said:


> We strive on customer satisfaction!



Thats what makes it happen right there.:thumbs_up


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for the update


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Bump


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*up*

ttt


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*resume sent*

Hopfully you can use someone from New Mexico


----------



## lakeinX2 (May 22, 2008)

Yep, and from S. Indiana too!


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*up*

ttt for indiana :teeth:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Missouri is a great state for Vaportrail!!:teeth:


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

+1 for Missouri  havent heard anything though


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

E mail sent, thanks for considering me! :smile:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

:ranger:


----------



## RJHolden (Nov 29, 2005)

*Staff Applications Sent*

Sent email


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Ohio checking in.


----------



## gdzfast12 (Nov 18, 2008)

sent.


----------



## mathewsman1313 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Today is the last day to submit your resume's*

We will no longer be accepting applications for our 2009 prostaff after today. Thanks for all that applied. We will let you know via email if you made the staff.

Thanks,
cody


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Can't wait. Thanks Cody!


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Sent PM


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

mathewsman1313 said:


> We will no longer be accepting applications for our 2009 prostaff after today. Thanks for all that applied. We will let you know via email if you made the staff.
> 
> Thanks,
> cody


Thanks for the up-date Cody, :shade:


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

I cant wait!!! 
Thanks Cody
Derek


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

thanks for the update!!:set1_applaud:

Good luck to all that have applied!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks Cody. And Good Luck to all.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

:ranger:


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Resume Sent...*

Add one from Idaho!:shade:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope I made Santa's Good List this year!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

:santa:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

:ranger:


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

:santa: HO HO HOPING to here something soon :santa:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats to all that made it, great products to promote. 
Still waiting/hopeing to hear up in the frozen north of Michigan.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Have they contacted anyone on this yet? I have not heard anything yet. Just checking.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Nope......*



onetohunt said:


> Have they contacted anyone on this yet? I have not heard anything yet. Just checking.


Not as of yet, I don't know if thats a goodthing or a badthing lol!!! maybe they will post a list on the thread when they decide.


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

I know Cody has been real busy. I'm sure they will let the cat out of the bag soon.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Ttt!!


----------



## AlphaMale (Oct 28, 2008)

nothign here yet but here's to hoping ... :shade:


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Hoping here too:thumbs_up


----------



## RJHolden (Nov 29, 2005)

*Fingers Crossed*

Fingers Crossed, waiting to hear.


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

**

got my email today, good luck to you other guys also :thumbs_up

thanx Cody and cant wait to shoot for you guys

James


----------



## asashooter (Dec 9, 2006)

*Pro Staff*

Thanks Cody. I just got the email. I am very happy to be part of the team. Good luck to all the others that made the team.:smile:


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

Just got mine too, if I could just figure out how to download it!! I'll have to get my son to help out this afternoon!!!!!:teeth::teeth::teeth::shade::shade:


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Got my email today! I made it and looking forward to a great year with Vaportrail.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

alligood, where bouts are you at in GA?


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

got my email today thanks cody looking foward to shooting with yall

hey anyone else having problem getting the contract to open mine wont open??????


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

*Vapor Trail*

I just got my Email and I made it . Thank You very much Cody. I look forward to an awesome year with Vapor Trail. Thanks again Cody. :thumbs_up :teeth:


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

I got my email. I made Silver prostaff. Thanks Cody


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Im in too guys! Thanks Cody and everyone. I hope to shoot with many of you guys this year. Congrats all and :thumbs_up for a good 2009 season!
Derek


----------



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

*I made the Staff!!!!*

Thank You Cody!!!

Clay


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

hey i got it to open now thanks again 

Bulldog


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

*Thanks Vaportrail & Cody*

Just got my e-mail, I made it!! Thank You Vapor Trail!!!!!:teeth:


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Thank you Cody for the great opportunity to promote VaporTrail Archery


----------



## BlueUltra2 (Jun 18, 2002)

I just got my e-mail and I made it. Thanks Cody!!! It will be a pleasure to shoot for you guys!!

Travis


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

South Man said:


> alligood, where bouts are you at in GA?


I sent you a pm!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

I made it.

Thanks Cody!

Looking forward to being part of the team.

:smile:


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

Got my email and contract printed up....Thank you Cody!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## AlphaMale (Oct 28, 2008)

*Made it !!!!!*

Thanks Cody ... Just got my email ... Gold Staff .. AWESOME OPPORTUNITY to promote the products from a number 1 company like Vapor Trail ... Who else is in Georgia ... 


Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks Cody! Just opened the e-mail! Now, would anyone like some snow?


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

My updated signature says it all. Thanks Cody!


----------



## RBYNHD2000 (Dec 1, 2002)

Got the e-mail today. Happy to be on board. Thanks to all at vaportrail. Good luck to all!


----------



## mathewsman1313 (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats to all. If any of you need anything feel free to contact me.


Cody


----------



## PASSTHROUGH (May 21, 2002)

I made it too.....Never would have thought I had a chance with all of the great archers that applied. Thanks for the opportunity Cody.

Glen


----------



## archery_mum (Dec 9, 2008)

Just opened the email. Really pleased to be on the Pro Staff here in the United Kingdom. Been shooting the awesome limbdriver for 2 years as a target shooter and I am pleased I have been selected to promote Vapourtrail's products in 2009. Thanks Cody.


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Cody!!! Looking Forward to Be on the Team


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Cody!

Can't wait to get started shooting for Vapor Trail!


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Cody,

I'm on the team too!!! 

Congrats to all the guys and girls that made it.

Paul


----------



## RJHolden (Nov 29, 2005)

*Gold Pro Staff*

I made it! Just got my email today.

I am very excited about this opportunity. In the past I have had other custom strings & cables on my bow, but none of them has held up as well, preformed as well, and been as affordable as my VaporTrail Strings & Cables. 

Thank you Cody for the terrific opportunity to promote your company's' strings and cables. 

I would also like to say congratulations to all the other staff applicants who made it. Hope to have the chance to meet some of you personally at upcoming shoots. 

Thanks, 
Bob


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*congrats to all*

I made the team!!!!

congrats to allhope to shoot with some you this year!!!!


----------



## NDarcher (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the opportunity and cant wait for another year of racking up the wins and the bucks with Vaportrail gear!!


----------



## cd3d (Dec 28, 2005)

*I made it!!!*

Thanks Vapor Trail.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Congrats to all !!! I made it as well....blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then..lol


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks for the opportunity to represent Vaportrail. Congrats to all that made it. :thumbs_up


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I received the email as well !
Thanks to Cody and Vapor Trail for giving me a spot on the team!
Looking forward to being part of the team!
Thanks again!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

*Silver Prostaff........*

Thank you for the opportunity to represent and be part of the team Cody. :thumb:

Is there anyone from up in this area that has made it as well?? 
Congrats to all!!

Dee


----------



## heckt (Jan 10, 2007)

*Pro Staff*

Thanks Vaportrail for letting me be apart of a great compay. Good luck to all all staff and have a great 2009 season.


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Got my email today. Glad to be part of the Vaportrail team. Thanks guys.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Cody!


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Made it*

Thanks Cody! I cant wait to get some vapor trails on my APEX. And Letting everyone know just how much better they are.

Paul


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Cody and Vapor Trail for a chance to represent the best strings on the market...... I am tickled pink to be apart of the staff and I will do my best to represent to the best of my ability.......


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

*Vapor Trail Staff*

Thank you Cody, for letting me represent such a great company.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

I didn't read every thread, but is there a cutoff date? I spent about an hour typing out a resume' on one of those online builders and I lost it all. I'm so ........ Can't say it on this forum. Anyway if it isn't too late I'll try again.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

No email for me today, congrats to all who made the team!! :darkbeer:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks Cody and VaporTrail for the chance to represent the company!!!


----------



## lakeinX2 (May 22, 2008)

Got the email gotta love the limbdriver!! Thanks...


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Silver all the way baby!*

:thumbs_upThanks Cody and Vaportrail for the chance to shoot for you. We will all do our best and congrats to all who have made it.


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Glad to be with Vapor Trail in 2009, good luck on the tournament trail and in the woods to all my brother staffers and Vapor Trail customers.

Les Sheaffer


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2008)

Recieved my email today! Congrats to all that made it, and thanks to Cody for the chance. Hope to see some of you at the ATA show!


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

*Thank you!*

Vapor Trail,
Thank you for this great opportunity to promote you and the outstanding sport of archery.

Congrats to all that made the Vapor Trail staff! It is going to be an awesome year! :shade:


----------



## gdzfast12 (Nov 18, 2008)

I made it too!    Thanks cody for the change to represent an awsome company!


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the opportunity. I will do my best to promote Vaportrail Archery.


----------



## cmgo06 (Feb 3, 2008)

*And its on.....*

Just a line to say Thank you cody and I look foward to repersenting your products and all else to go with it...................
Ok now can I jump up and down widly? ...... :dancing::dancing::dancing:


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Just wanted to to say thank you Cody for the opportunity to represent Vaportrail!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Growling Bear (May 22, 2006)

*Thanks*

Cody: I would like to think Vapor Trail for allowing me the opportunity to represent their products. I can speak with confidence that Vapor Trail stings and cables along with the Limb Driver have improved my shooting skills will do my best to speak highly of your product. GB


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*One Happy Archer In Canada!!!*

Well there was a glitch in my email address and I got my email this morning woohoo!! I made The Team!! I'm one Happy Archer in Canada right now!


VaporTrail & Cody,

Thank you for this Awesome opportunity to promote & Shoot for VaporTrail, In Canada (British Columbia) :shade:

Congrats to all that made the VaporTrail Shooting Staff! It is going to be an awesome year in 2009!


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

Just got my email

Im stoked to be on the team supporting such a great product. 
I would like to thank Cody and Vaportrail staff for giving me this great oppurtunity. 

Congrats to all who made it!


----------



## muckdog (Dec 7, 2004)

Got my email today......glad to be representing!!:teeth:


----------



## Lov2shoot (Mar 17, 2006)

Congrats to all that made it........ Thanks to Cody and Vaportrail for the oppertunity to represent you and your products. I can say with certain you have quality products and I would continue to use them even if I had not been chosen. Thanks again and good louck to all this year!


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Got the Email today made the Gold team sweet:thumbs_up thankyou Cady and Vapor Trails


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*thanks Vapor Trail*

thanks for the opportunity to represent the company that makes the best rests on the market! contract signed and faxed in.:thumbs_up


----------



## woodsarcher1 (May 28, 2008)

*woodsarcher1*

I got my 2009 82nd Airborne bowtecth and I put on the vapor trail rest. It was easy to install. I have to tell you if you want a rest that will help you to be a more accurate shooter start with a vapor trail rest(limbdriver) and you won't go to anything else. Its going to be great start to the new year. Thanks Jarrod and Steve. Darryl Woods from Colorado


----------



## jwamp82 (Nov 4, 2005)

*09 staff!!!!*

Proud husband! Wife made the staff for 09. She is very excited and a hell of a shooter.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*09 Pro staff*

Been shooting VT strings for a good while now, also glad to be a part of the team this year. Thanks. Also can't wait to get the LD rest.


----------



## drw1210 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks again Cody for excepting as a staff shooter.
Looking for a great year.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

merry christmas an happy holidays!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Merry Christmas to everyone on the Staff!!!*



asa1485 said:


> merry christmas an happy holidays!


Same to you!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all especially my fellow staffers with Vaportrail.


----------



## RJHolden (Nov 29, 2005)

Happy Holidays Everyone!!! :wav:


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*happy holidays*

ccasion1:happy holidays to all hope each and everyone of you gets what you asked santa for!!!


----------



## Growling Bear (May 22, 2006)

*Great Company*

Received my order from the staff at Vapor Trail and I could not have asked for more timely service, can't wait to wear my new shirt and get my strings and cables installed and new limb driver rest. 3D season coming soon. Thanks Cody.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Vaportrail Shooting staff*

Well lets see them Bows all dressed up with them Vaportrail strings and cables and of course the Limbdriver rest. I have mine all done up and will post some pictures of it soon here. I must say these are some of the best strings and cables I have ever used 150+ shots and " No Peep" Movement shoot and it stays straight and the Limbdriver WOW!!! So lets see them rigs guys and gals.:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

PearsonLoyal09 said:


> Well lets see them Bows all dressed up with them Vaportrail strings and cables and of course the Limbdriver rest. I have mine all done up and will post some pictures of it soon here. I must say these are some of the best strings and cables I have ever used 150+ shots and " No Peep" Movement shoot and it stays straight and the Limbdriver WOW!!! So lets see them rigs guys and gals.:thumbs_up


ok, I will take some pictures tonight!


----------



## drw1210 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Pro Staff Shooter*

Thanks for putting Me and my son on your staff . We look forward to showing your product this year at all the shoots and shops we go to.
Thanks from:
Dave and Spencer Wolfe


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Pictures TX-4 2009 Pearson*


















Awesome!!! Workmanship Vaportrail :thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

*Resume*

Might be a little late


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Bump!!


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a log of my "Vaporized" bow!!!

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...viewPicture&friendID=54069651&albumId=2542444

THey arent great, but you get the idea:wink:

Derek


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Ill get some tonight of mine....


----------



## davidvon87 (Oct 15, 2008)

*vapor trail*

email sent


----------



## sweetpeajessw (Feb 5, 2009)

Email sent


----------

